# ISO-Lentil recipes



## jabbur (Jan 18, 2015)

I am new to lentils.  All the recipes I find are Indian or Mediterranean flavors.  I don't normally have those spices on hand and don't want to spend the money to buy them if DH doesn't like the dish.  Does anyone have some recipes that are not curries or stews?  I'd like to make some for side dishes.  Can they be substituted for beans in recipes?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't eat lentils, but the website The Kitchn seems obsessed with them  Here's one set of recipes from them; there are more. 

Soul-Satisfying: A Roundup of Great Lentil Recipes | The Kitchn


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 18, 2015)

I made lentil soup, using them like split peas.  Turned out pretty good!  Chopped vegetables, chicken broth, seasonings.  You could throw in a ham bone if you like.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2015)

I have used them for soup and also as a substitute for ground beef, sort of like TVP.  I really should have another go at them.  If you are feeding skeptics try adding lentils in place of half the ground beef, sausage or ground turkey in some of your favorite recipes.  Having them in foods that are familiar to your family may make it easier to sell them on lentils.     

Cook the lentils in plenty of lightly salted barely simmering water for 15-20 minutes or until they are tender, not falling apart, drain them and add them to your cooked meat crumbles.  Try them in things like tomato based meat sauce, lasagna, sloppy joes, tacos, chili, etc... 

I have to admit I'm not wild about them, like many new foods they sort of grow on you.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 19, 2015)

jabbur said:


> I am new to lentils. All the recipes I find are Indian or Mediterranean flavors. I don't normally have those spices on hand and don't want to spend the money to buy them if DH doesn't like the dish. Does anyone have some recipes that are not curries or stews? I'd like to make some for side dishes. Can they be substituted for beans in recipes?


Which sort of lentils? If you mean the red/orange ones/Egyptian lentils this is rather good. Not sure about the spelling as it was given to me by word of mouth. 

*KOSHRI *
*Ingredients**:*
* Rice and Lentils*
* *2 tablespoons oil 1 1/4 cups red lentils 3 cups boiling water (or stock) 

1 teaspoon salt 1 pinch pepper 1 1/2 cups rice 1 cup boiling water/stock

* Sauce*

3/4 cup tomato paste 3 cups tomato juice (or tomato sauce or pureed tomatoes) 
1 green pepper, chopped  1/2 cup celery leaves, chopped 1 tblspoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 1 teaspoon cumin
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or crushed chilis to taste) 

* Fried onions*
 
      2 tablespoons oil       3 onions, sliced         4 garlic cloves, crushed  
*Method*
Heat all the sauce ingredients together in a medium saucepan. Bring to boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer 20-30 minutes. 
In a large heavy saucepan over medium heat, brown lentils in 2 Tbsp oil, about 5 minutes, stirring often. Add the 3 cups boiling stock and the salt and pepper. Cook uncovered 10 minutes over medium heat. 
  Stir in the rice and 1 cup stock. Bring to boil, reduce heat, cover & simmer  25 minutes          
  For onions, heat oil in a small skillet. Saute onions & chopped garlic over medium heat. 
 *To serve*, put rice lentil mixture on a platter, pour tomato sauce over and top with browned    onions and offer plain yoghourt on the side. (Greek or strained yoghourt seems to work best.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 19, 2015)

Lentils can be used in place of yellow split peas.  They have a similar flavor, but don't disintegrate while cooking.  They are very tender, but require some seasoning, such as S&P.  They can be added to brothy soups, or cooked with ham, or pork.  I've also added them to chicken soup with some good results.

They are a good addition to chili, and can even be served up as a side dish, like black-eyed peas.

Seasonings don't need to be exotic blends.  Salt, pepper, ground cumin, Coriander, all readily available and useful in so many recipes, are found in every supermarket.

A dish that is simple to make is dahl.  Here's a recipe.
A guide to lentils & basic tarka dhal recipe | Jamie Oliver | Features

Though I have it in my pantry, I would omit the Garahm Masala from the recipe.  The rest is just plain tasty.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 19, 2015)

Jabbur, I am in the same boat. I recently bought a bag of lentils and used recipe on the bag. Everybody loved it. It was very simple to make too.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a ' bean sprouter'  to make bean sprouts (obviously).   Most time time I actually just use lentils ( the brown ones, about $1 a bag).  I just throw about 1 Tbs of lentils in each level.  Water as directed.  and after 3 or 4 days got myself a bunch of Lentil sprouts to snack on or toss in a salad.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks.  I plan on using some tonight in my spaghetti sauce.  I guess I'll do some experimenting as well.  I've made a stew before that went over well.  Since it's not something I'm used to using, I was googling recipes to get a handle on it and I know the Indian flavor profile is not one DH cares for.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 19, 2015)

GG, I honed in on this recipe you left from that link. Bacon was naturally the word that got my attention, and after reading the delightful story, I'm inspired. How I would love to eat at Chez Navarre! Guess I'm going to have to buy some lentils! 
Jabbur, this one looks like a winner to me.

Recipe: Warm French Lentil Salad with Bacon & Herbs â€” Healthy Lunch Recipes from The Kitchn | The Kitchn


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't go wrong with bacon! 

Here's some more info on lentils: What's the Difference Between Split Peas and Lentils? — Word of Mouth | The Kitchn


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 19, 2015)

You can make lentils sloppy joes  or lentil tacos


----------



## jabbur (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, Kayelle I saw that one and have it bookmarked to try!  I knew the package I picked up was mixed lentils.  It has red (actually a golden color), green and Beluga lentils all mixed in the same bag.  I hope to try out a recipe or two this week and will report back on my success/failures.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 20, 2015)

jabbur said:


> Yes, Kayelle I saw that one and have it bookmarked to try!  I knew the package I picked up was mixed lentils.  It has red (actually a golden color), green and Beluga lentils all mixed in the same bag.  I hope to try out a recipe or two this week and will report back on my success/failures.



Jabbur, I hope you read the not to be missed story of the bacon lentils. I too have no experience with lentils and will be interested in your report. TIA


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 20, 2015)

We have made Carrabba's sausage and lentil soup before  Carrabba's Sausage & Lentil Soup Recipe by rellison | Epicurious.com and I liked it, although Craig wasn't too fond of the lentils but he doesn't like chickpeas or lima beans either. 

Just FYI, lentils can be VERY BAD for people with certain types of kidney stones as they are very high in purines and oxalate.


----------



## Bookbrat (Jan 20, 2015)

I used to work for a program that taught low-income families how to stretch their dollars and lentils were my friend. They are so easy to flavor.We ate vegetarian for a few years and one of our staples was cooked lentils mooshed up with taco seasoning for burritos or mixed up like meatoaf for 'Surprise Burgers'.

Here are a couple of the favorites from my classes. We also did a pretty good nut bread that called for lentil puree.


* Exported from MasterCook *

                          Lentil Confetti Salad

Recipe By     :Washington-Idaho Pea and Lentil Commission
Serving Size  : 5     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Extension Recipes               Salads and Salad Dressings

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
     1/4         pound  lentils -- (1/2 cup)
  1 1/2           cups  water
  1           teaspoon  salt
  1                cup  cooked rice
     1/2           cup  Italian dressing
     1/2           cup  tomatoes -- seeded and diced
     1/4           cup  chopped green bell pepper
  3        tablespoons  chopped onion
  2        tablespoons  chopped celery
  2        tablespoons  sliced pimiento-stuffed green olives -- optional
                        chopped parsley

Wash and drain lentils. Bring lentils, water and salt to a boil, and simmer, covered, about 20 minutes.  Do not overcook; lentils should be tender, but with skin intact.  Drain immediately.

Combine with cooked rice, pour dressing over, and refrigerate until cool.  Add remaining ingredients, except for parsley. Garnish with parsley.  

                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


* Exported from MasterCook *

                          Meatless Lentil Chili

Recipe By     :B. County Cooperative Extension System
Serving Size  : 0     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Extension Recipes               Vegetarian

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  5                  c  boiling water
     1/2           tsp  salt
  2 1/3              c  lentils -- washed
  1                can  (16 oz.) tomatoes -- chopped
  1                pkg  dry onion soup mix -- (or beef base and finely diced onions
  1 1/2            tsp  chili powder -- or to taste
     1/2           tsp  cumin

Simmer lentils, salt, and water for 30 minutes.  Add remaining ingredients and simmer 30 minutes more.  

Serve as is or over spaghetti, rice or corn chips (cheese on top).  Use for pizza, tacos, or serve as a dip.

**Spread on plate. Top with diced onion, tomatoes, chilies and shredded cheese. serve with tortilla chips.

                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## jabbur (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I'll definitely try some of these.  I didn't know about the kidney stone bit.  DH has had one this past year.  I'll have to ask him what "kind" it was.  I may have to make the lentils when he's not home.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 20, 2015)

I recently used lentils as a filling for vegetarian cabbage rolls in place of the ground meat. Otherwise, the recipe was pretty much the same as you'd do for regular cabbage rolls. Everyone liked them.


----------

